# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Glupss...



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Rain on lemma minor....Broken the peace.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Rain on lemma minor....Broken the peace.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice









I don't even want to ask how many shots it took to get that one









you have too much free time


----------



## Alex Kawazaki (May 12, 2005)

Hi Xema,

*Extraordinary photo!*
















Photo of extreme beauty, innovation and technical ability...

Please! You could inform on us the photography techniques (photographic camera, lenses, settings, etc.)

A big hug,

Alex Kawazaki
[email protected]


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

THAT IS INCREDIBLE!

You should submit it to a photography magazine.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Antonio Trías (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

..or create your own Aquarium/aquatic life photography book..like Amano's. That pic would make a great front cover. Nice job.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Really is not enought dificult take this shot.

I use a Nikon Coolpix 5400
No use aditional lens, only macro mode
Speed: 1/2000
f8
External flash, and artificial ligth (12w power compact bulb)
And very very much patience.

I took more of 150 shot before obtain this good shot. I had like to see lemma dance in the wave or flying beacause of the drop impact, but this it´s really dificult.

Thanks for your replies








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Xema:
> Really is not enought dificult take this shot.
> ...


OK, now that makes me giggle. Sounds like a 2-3 hour ordeal at a minimum. How long did the process take from start to end?

Still could hte the cover of a book!

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

About 40-45 minutes, If i had used a natural(sunlight) light I had could use the hight-seepd multi-shot mode and the time had been less.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Great shot Xema. Keep the coming.


----------

